# Snake cake for Halloween Party



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Here's the snake I need for my party this year.

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog...burmese+python+its+sweet+and+tasty+seriously/


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

*Would You Eat This Snake?*

Check out this Burmese Python *Cake. *Someone in my office, just said, if he saw this in his backyard, he'd have to shoot it. He didn't know it was a cake! Holy snakes er cakes!

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog...burmese+python+its+sweet+and+tasty+seriously/


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That is a beautiful cake. If I hadn't known it was a cake when I clicked the link, I'd have thought it was real.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Someone has some major cake-making skills

I liked this quote:

"As it turned out, none of the kids at the birthday party were afraid of the snake. Instead, they fought over who was going to eat the head."


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Someone has some major cake-making skills
> 
> I liked this quote:
> 
> "As it turned out, none of the kids at the birthday party were afraid of the snake. Instead, they fought over who was going to eat the head."


Ahh yes...future Haunt Forum members in the making. A few more years and they'll be ready. BWAH HA HAAA!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I saw the photos of the cake, it was amazingly realistic.
I would guess that most of her friends at the party were already aware of her liking for reptiles, so this wasn't that big of a shock to them, though fighting to see who gets to eat the head is pretty funny.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Some people are so talented at that.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

My husband wouldn't even allow that cake in the house. He hates snakes, or anything that looks like them, with a passion. My son is still looking for a grooms cake, I might have to point this out.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

OK, I must admit that the cake is absolutely incredible. But it was so realistic it gave me the willies! :eekin:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I wish I would have seen this when I had my snake theme going on.. I still might make one though it is too cool.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

and I thought I was creative when I made a nudie lady cake...and peeps fought over who ate what....


----------

